# Post your Vehicles!



## MajorClementine (Aug 2, 2017)

I know we all love pics around here so I thought it would be fun for everyone to post pics of the vehicles they drive all in one thread. It will be interesting to see what everyone is driving and a great opportunity for us to see what is out there. Also a great chance to ask questions about different vehicles.

This is how my sulky started out. I picked it up for $75.




I painted it lime green, scrubbed the rust off the wheels with steel wool then painted the wheels pearlized white. I still need to redo the seat and have white marine vinyl to do it I'm just wearing out the old seat first









My other mini vehicle is this Kingston EE cart. This is an old photo of my father in the cart when we first got Clem back from the trainers and were still tweaking our setup. I was taking pics so I could get a good idea of how it looked. Oddly enough, I don't have many pics of me in my vehicles.




Here's my son and I in the EE more recently. That's my father behind us with his fox trotter and Dr.'s Buggy.




I have a wagonette coming from Iowa in September. It will be my first 4-wheel mini vehicle. I'm pretty excited about it. I was hoping to have a team to work on it but it's looking like it'll just be Clementine for now. She should be able to pull it herself with no problem though. It doesn't weigh much more than my EE and there won't be any weight in the shafts.

Our other vehicles consist of a full size wagonette for the Fjords and a horse size meadowbrook.

So.... What are you guys driving??


----------



## Northwolf (Aug 2, 2017)

MajorClem, I love your sulky



seems to be very lightweight and easy to pull.

I drive with a sulky too, but it's a "premium" model with brake and suspension. Mine is 60 lbs.






For driving the team, I have this small sized wagonette.











Weight is 185 lbs.

Then, I have a showcart that came with one of the new minis, but lately not used. It's this model: http://www.maier-sulky.de/images/Sulkysport/Produkte/gig-sulky-miniatuerpferde/trainings-showcart-7.jpg

My fourth carriage is a wooden wagon. Just bought for using as a material transport vehicle. Not used often, but I plan to drive the with this carriage soon.


----------



## jventresca (Aug 2, 2017)

My first miniature horse vehicle was a Meadowbrook, similar to the one I had for my ponies. Chappie is the mini in harness. I still have him, my very first mini. He's 25 this year.




Next I got a Houghton Pleasure cart for breed shows. I still have Brett, the Brat too. He's 20 this year. He was 3 years old in this photo.




I got a Road Cart next. This horse is Kidlet, one of three long yearlings I bought to try to get a good pair. He was a prima donna, only wanted to work alone. He went to a new home and is living a life of luxury.




A Bell Crown Mini for Combined Driving. Steel is 18 now. He's still my go to guy for getting the "job" done. One local dressage judge calls him Mr. Consistent.




This was my first pair vehicle, a Glinkowski. Kidlet and his brother, Socks. Socks became my mainstay in pairs until he passed away at 14 from a congenital defect in his cecum.




I traded the first one in for this Glinkowski Mini Mix, love this vehicle. It weighed about 240 lbs. Socks and Dale competing for the first and only time. Dale was too nervous for CDEs. He was a very willing boy but much happier with pleasure driving.




Then I got this Tadpole, much lighter than the Glinkowski, about 185 lbs., fewer bells and whistles. Steel with his new partner, Flash competing at Gladstone in May 2017.

I also have a hyperbike. I haven't used it as much as I thought I would.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 3, 2017)

Some nice vehicles here! And handsome horses! My vehicles are just ordinary.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 3, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Some nice vehicles here! And handsome horses! My vehicles are just ordinary.


We still want to see them! Mine are pretty ordinary, I just spray paint them funky colors


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 3, 2017)

I have a Kingston easy entry just like MajorClems but with heavy duty tires. I love it. I did did see a cart I would like to someday have, I think its on the Sunrise Cart site (or Sunrise something or other) it is a Pequea (I think I!spelled that right) Actually, they had two or three I really fell in love with.

My dream cart would be blue or black with red pinstripes. Or if it was just for Peanut, RED!

Northwolf's show cart is a pretty thing, I wouldn't mind that one either!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 3, 2017)

yes, im with major clem, would like to see them all.


----------



## jventresca (Aug 4, 2017)

This is my newest vehicle. Sorry, the pinstriping isn't red. Melvin at Pequea Carriage Shop built this carriage for me. It's the sweetest ride! Razz, who was 21 years old in this photo loved it because it was light and easy to pull even with me in it.

The cart is a more brilliant blue than this photo shows.

May I say the main reason I have so many carriages is that I've been collecting them for a long time, over 20 years. After all, they don't eat or poop!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 4, 2017)

This is my dream cart. I think it is a Meadowbrook. There are so many more miniature carts to choose from now than when I got mine 15 years ago. When I bought my Jerald runabout, I invested $250 in eBay stock. When it rose to the price of the Jerald, I sold the stock and bought the cart. I never heard of any other brands at that time. I have no complaints about the Jerald. It is comfortable and has given me all these years of good service. But the Meadowbrook just has a such a style...


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 4, 2017)

What a pretty cart that is! I'm saving my pennies for my next vehicle but I haven't decided what it's going to be yet. Whether or not I get another mini to form a team will probably help that decision along.

So fun to see what everyone is driving!

And that blue cart...stunning. My father and I are trying to decide on a color for our new wagon. I want to go with blue and your photo has me convinced that blue is a good choice. It looks very sharp on Razz.


----------



## jventresca (Aug 4, 2017)

This is Pequea's Meadowbrook. Melvin would put cloth or brown nuaga hide on the seats if you'd like that. I know Melvin ships.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 4, 2017)

Jaye, that blue cart looks like one of the ones I fell in love with on the Sunrise website. You and Razz look super! Is it fairly lightweight? Is it good on bumpy terrain? I usually drive in my field and it's not the smoothest of drives.

It really would be too nice for what I do now, but if I show next year, boy would it be nice to have. I don't know how I would do with it not being an EE though, my arthritis can be a nuisance.

The one on the website was blue with gold (I think) pinstripes. I could not get it out of my head last night, I went to sleep dreaming of carts.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 6, 2017)

the blue cart is really pretty,but that meadowbrook has always been my favorite. i don't show, but they are so elegant.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 6, 2017)

this is my lignite cart. i had it made with a single seat because of my weight i bought it in the ninetys and i think he went out of business several years later. the quality is great and i can take it anywhere. i have been in several dicey situations and my Charlie has held fast and always the cart has held also. i would not get rid of it for anything


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 6, 2017)

This is one of my homemade wagon. I just fell in love with it .i want to eventually stain it walnut as i like darker wood. 




Notice the shafts are a different style, i wasn't sure about them but they work and fit just fine.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 6, 2017)

jeanniecogan said:


> this is my lignite cart. i had it made with a single seat because of my weight i bought it in the ninetys and i think he went out of business several years later. the quality is great and i can take it anywhere. i have been in several dicey situations and my Charlie has held fast and always the cart has held also. i would not get rid of it for anything


That is what I like about my sulky. It is so stable on slopes and tipsy places. I feel much safer in it than the cart.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 6, 2017)

Oh I like that wagon! I can see my husband wanting one of those. Did it come in a kit that you put together or did you make it from "scratch?"


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 6, 2017)

i bought it the way it is. it looks like it may have been a kit. thanks


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 6, 2017)

this is my first wagon,built for me by a friends husband in exchange for a harness and some other tack for big horses/ i put solid tires on it and painted it.

then i decided to have a teanand my son made me a pole connector for it and i could use shafts or the pole.


----------



## jventresca (Aug 7, 2017)

FYI The blue cart IS the one on the Sunrise website. That website is for Pequea Carriage Shop, though they have another one now. With the Amish you never can tell if they can use certain things or not. One had a car battery running his calculator. I had a carriage painted by an Amish man who used wind power to drive the sprayer. Years ago my harness maker at the time used a pay phone out by the road for his phone messages. Now they all seem to have cell phones!

I have only used the blue cart for shows. It's very light for its type (105 lbs.) and rides like a dream! It puts me just a little higher so I can get some nice collection on the boys. I had it made to fit Razz but it's good with larger minis too. Melvin makes a Cruiser, like the blue cart but with a bent shaft so you can get in easier. I really have to hike myself up to get in and put both legs out to slide out. Getting old is no fun at all!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 7, 2017)

I think I'd have trouble getting in and out on the bad days. It is so pretty though. The pinstripping is artwork.

Does anyone use brakes on their carts? I have read a few threads here and on other sites and it seems to be a controversial topic, people being either for or completely against having a braking system on the cart.

I ask because my hands are weak and I thought that having brakes might be an "assist" if I ever needed it in a pinch. I know that brakes won't stop a cart if the equine is determined to go, but I thought it might at least be a reminder that "someone IS back there that wants a whoa".


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 7, 2017)

I only have breaks on my wagonette since it's heavy enough to push Clem down a hill.

I wish I had them on my EE cart. ...


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 7, 2017)

Is it easy to adjust to using the brakes?

Frontier has easy entries with a brake and I was considering one of those. There was one on the Graber site too, but for some reason I thought they went out of business. They had some nice carts.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 7, 2017)

It took me a little getting used to. I only use the brakes to keep the weight off her going down hills. The part I had to get used to was how much brake to use to just barely keep the slack out of the traces. I didn't want her to have to pull the cart down the hill but I didn't want it pushing on her and lifting her butt either...which can happen with a heavy cart and a box breeching. I've yet to find a yankee breeching for a mini horse....

Here's a pic of my wagonette. My dad thought it would be fun to line it up behind the big guys. Please note the mans legs you can see sticking out between the team. He was there holding them for the pic




The pumpkin head was just cause we share a love of all things Halloween.




I got this carriage from Frontier Equestrian in Missouri. It's not a top of the line marathon wagonette but it's been a great little vehicle for me. I couldn't be happier with it. I would think their EE carts would be good reliable vehicles.


----------



## jventresca (Aug 8, 2017)

It takes a real knack to use brakes on a two wheeled cart. The action of applying the brakes forces the shafts downward because you stop the forward rotation of the wheels. On a four wheeled vehicle this isn't a consideration because the shafts or pole act independently from the body of the carriage.

I have a Tadpole. It came with a pole and shafts. I thought it would be too heavy for a single mini to pull, with me on it too. When I wanted to drive Flash as a single I decided I'd put the shafts on that Tadpole just because I knew he wouldn't be able to run away with me. He loved it and drove very nicely. I didn't need the brakes after all! I've used it with other horses since and they all seem to think it's wonderful.


----------



## jventresca (Aug 8, 2017)

MajorClem, you mention Yankee breeching. Do you mean breeching straps that go under the horse's belly and attach to a false martingale? You can't see it too well but I have straps that go from the breeching rings to snap on the false martingale. I've also used straps from the breeching rings that buckle into the collar with the traces like in the second photo.







I'm not sure you could use either set up with a single and two wheeled cart. They count on the carriage rolling up and hitting the collar and the collar engaging the straps to the breeching. You need a little bit of "slop" so the horses can move freely without constantly getting smacked by the breeching. Why I love my brakes for the pair.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 8, 2017)

The yankee breeching comes across the butt just above the tail so that when the shafts move forward and engage the breeching it pulls down on the rump rather than potentially lifting the butt of the horse or pushing their rear legs out from under them like a typical box breeching can. This is especially important in hilly areas with heavy loads.

It's explained well about half way down the page in this link.

https://2014teamdonk.wordpress.com/tag/driving-donkey-teams/


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 8, 2017)

MajorClem, did you pick up your Frontier cart or was it shipped? If it was shipped, were they good to deal with?


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 8, 2017)

I had it shipped and yes they were great to work with. I felt like the shipping was a fair price and it was palleted and packaged very well. We also had a larger horse size marathon wagon shipped from them a few months prior to the mini one and that was also a good experience. Us being so happy with not only the vehicle, but the service is why we decided to go ahead and get the mini one.


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 8, 2017)

Good to know, thanks! I didnt realize that you had purchased your wagonette for Clem. I like it, I wonder if my husband and Cappy would. I see that you got black, no bright colors?!? ☺

I have been keeping an eye out locally for a used cart but no luck, they are scarce and if you do find one its either beat up or priced so high that I might as well buy a new one.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 9, 2017)

Here is my favorite vehicle. It was originally built in 1983 by Ray Ross. I received it after a friend passed away about 5 years ago. It had been sitting in a carport for about 16 years and was in need of being restored. Hubby did most of the restoration work and made the swing pole, events and neck yokes. I made all but two of the harnesses, made all the scotch housings and did all the training, both horses and myself!


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 9, 2017)

That is impressive and looks like so much fun! What a nice team. They look as if they are enjoying themselves.

I hope you had help with all the harnessing. I will have to show your post to my husband, he would enjoy a team like that.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank you Cayuse! I did all the braiding and harnessing by myself. The only help is hitching and having a walker to and from the arena.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 9, 2017)

i have watched you on u tube. i am so impressed , you should be so proud.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

This is my first good cart (I started out with a pony size pipe cart that I shortened the shafts on). It's from a Silver Penney Farm, made by Stolzfus. Inexpensive, including shipping, but I learned a lot about cart construction because it came in pieces (lots of assembly required!) I use this for pleasure shows, CDE, trail driving, just about anything. Great ride with the elliptical springs. Weighs 107 lbs. Currently waiting to refinish it; after years of use and abuse the stain is yellowed and needs a coat of poly. Great cart!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

This is my Itebte cart made by Mike Groose (sadly no longer in business.) Great ride with torsion axles and mega adjustments. I compete CDE and trail drive in this cart. Heavy at about 140 lbs, but well balanced and neither of my horses has any issues with the weight on long drives.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

This is my Itebte cart made by Mike Groose (sadly no longer in business.) Great ride with torsion axles and mega adjustments. I compete CDE and trail drive in this cart. Heavy at about 140 lbs, but well balanced and neither of my horses has any issues with the weight on long drives.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

This is my hyperbike. Love it! Weighs about 35 lbs. Breaks down to fit in the back seat of my truck. Extremely stable on hills, tight turns, etc. Takes a little practice to get in and out of, my horses both have a great "stand ", and I often use their rump to balance myself on exit.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

This is my Mullet carriage. Light weight (I haven't had this one weighed yet) enough that my singles can pull it loaded with me and 4 or 5 kids easily (pavement with gentle slopes). We did Christmas caroling in the subdivision next door and had a total blast!


----------



## Peggy Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

This is my Kutzman Cute. Sold to me as a single mini size, it's way to heavy at 250 lbs for anything but short, flat drives. So I had a pole custom made for it and drive my mismatched team for tons of fun! The boys really enjoy going out together.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 14, 2017)

Peggy P said:


> This is my hyperbike. Love it! Weighs about 35 lbs. Breaks down to fit in the back seat of my truck. Extremely stable on hills, tight turns, etc. Takes a little practice to get in and out of, my horses both have a great "stand ", and I often use their rump to balance myself on exit.


Where do the traces attach to the bike?


----------



## Cayuse (Aug 14, 2017)

Peggy, I like the Mullet. Is that something that came needing to be assembled?

I am searching for something my husband might like and I can see him driving that. Or a forecart, which I can't find anywhere.

He says he wants a chariot, but that's not going to happen


----------



## jventresca (Aug 14, 2017)

MajorClem, Thanks for the description of Yankee breeching. Lisa Singer used that set up for marathons on her Morgan pair.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

Marsha Cassada said:


> Where do the traces attach to the bike?


Marsha, the singletree is under the seat. I think you can see it better in this photo.


----------



## Peggy Porter (Aug 14, 2017)

Cayuse said:


> Peggy, I like the Mullet. Is that something that came needing to be assembled?
> 
> I am searching for something my husband might like and I can see him driving that. Or a forecart, which I can't find anywhere.
> 
> He says he wants a chariot, but that's not going to happen


Cayuse, I bought it used. The maker is Mullet from Goshen, IN. He is Amish, so no phone. It's a great little vehicle, a bit short on leg room in the front, but lots of fun to drive.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 26, 2017)

Loving seeing what everyone cruises around in! Thanks all for sharing.


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 4, 2017)

What a great thread!

I'll post some in a bit. Cayuse - Nikki's Express (website currently being rebuilt) used to have an Amish builder make their mini forecarts in green - a lot more minimal metal(s) than mine from Pioneer. I think you can check with White Horse Manufacturing? I believe they are in PA.

Also check here with Carolina Carriage Superstore - Greer, SC carries different wagons (farm & amish style), carts & carriages.

**********

Our first sulky cart - got it with a 12 hh Hackney mare in 1997, Shown first w/ AJ in 1998. Then, shown here with our 40" shetland mare, Bell in 2010 - 13 yrs after we got it used! Madira (our middle daughter) is driving in both pics. It was refurbished once by someone who borrowed it from me for a year - the seat was redone, the whole cart was sanded/repainted black, New leather put on the shafts, wheels stripped of rust & repainted silver.  Mostly in storage from 2001 thru 2007 - when it came back into use. Heavy use from this day 28 May 2010 forward to 2014. Not hooked since we've been here (January 2015)...





The same cart - having taken it up to Millersburg, OH in spring 2013 to be refurbished again after Bit had a bucking fit and broke the circle bar in the fall of 2012. It now also has a single tree, tug stops & footman's loops on it for the first time. Wish I'd had the shafts shortened AND the singletree put under the shaft for a lower draft. The wheels also were replaced - they are now the no air type (however that makes a huge differernce in the comfort of the ride for both driver and pony!)... Only pics I have of it redone, so far... Not sure why I didn't get the windscreen redone... Never occurred to me, I guess, LOL.





Our first EZ entry cart - yes - harness hooked up wrong, no breeching, daughter barefoot, 46" shetland stallion doing ok for his first hook in 9 years. Bought the cart used in TX. It was one of the last Frontier's built (not the same as Frontier in MO)...





Vicki bought a no-name EZ entry for her ponies - only it was too small and the guy wouldn't exchange it for a larger one. So, since i had younger ponies and a few smaller than 40", I traded the one above for this smaller one. I didn't like the metal shafts w/ no single tree, so when the sulky cart redone, I had this one done, too. Also got a heavier axle and no-air tires... Hmm... should have redone those cheap springs, too!




This was our first wagon. It was probably way too big for the Shets. But it worked for us to start with. The only problem? - it didn't fit in the trailer w/ the ponies to go to any events (I used a 1969 Hale stock trailer for years for the ponies! It's narrower than current day horse or stock trailers by almost a full foot). I could only use it locally or someone had to use a flatbed and haul it out for us. Here is a pic of Koalah and Bell pulling it. The green cooler is what passengers sat on (yea, o so safe! LOL). The blue cooler on the ground is what we used to "mount" the wagon. I later carried a bucket that I attached to a lead rope. I dropped it to the ground to get down & also used it to get in. Couldn't do that now - not flexible enough, LOL. O, & so safe as well, we know NOT. It went to 3 events - one of which was the one I hauled it to for the new owners...








I posted pics of the Pioneer wagon & Pioneer Forecart in the other thread...


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 5, 2017)

The cooler seat and bucket on a rope sounds like how we roll around here. Heck, my SIL has a step stool on a rope to get in her truck while she is pregnant.

Hubby keeps asking me (with a slight sigh of exasperation) how many vehicles I think I need. I told him there is no way to know the answer to that. I don't know I need another vehicle until I see another one I can't live without. Who knows how many of those are out there.... Could be 1 more.... could be 10 more...


----------



## Peggy Porter (Sep 6, 2017)

MajorClementine said:


> Hubby keeps asking me (with a slight sigh of exasperation) how many vehicles I think I need. I told him there is no way to know the answer to that. I don't know I need another vehicle until I see another one I can't live without. Who knows how many of those are out there.... Could be 1 more.... could be 10 more...


I sooo understand this! 2 horses and 5 carts/carriages. I just saw a mini chariot posted and was sooo tempted!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 6, 2017)

Peggy, you sound like me, i have 2 minis and 4 carts and have my eye on another.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 6, 2017)

Peggy P said:


> I sooo understand this! 2 horses and 5 carts/carriages. I just saw a mini chariot posted and was sooo tempted!


Did the chariot have flames on it? If it did, I was tempted too


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 7, 2017)

A chariot is on my "need" list. I'd also really like a hyperbike because I LOVE my sulky but a back rest and better (and adjustable) stirrups would be amazing.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Sep 7, 2017)

Another favorite of mine is the circus cart! And my chariot. In its former life it was a big horse, racing chariot. Hubby modified it so I can drive it with three minis! And my Heartwood buggy that Hubby built for me! I am the most blessed person!


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 8, 2017)

That dorsal hitch circus cart is beautiful!

If you feel like sharing close up pics and info about your chariot with me in my quest to build one feel free to message me 

Where in earth do you store all these great vehicles?


----------



## jventresca (Sep 11, 2017)

How do you arrange your reins for a three abreast? Pair reins on the outside two with a coupling rein from the inside guy? What do the swingle tree set ups look like?

Love your circus cart and chariot! You are living my dream!


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 11, 2017)

I was just!watching the chariot class at the mini Nationals tonight and the winner was a team of four abreast (I think that's what it would be called). A couple of the turns at a gallop made me nervous ? but it looked like lotsa fun.

If you can find the video of it its worth watching if you like chariots. My husband got a kick out of it. He said he wasn't brave enough to give it a try.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 17, 2017)

So I was late night Google-ing mini carts and now I want a Cricket from Patty's Pony Place!

http://www.pattysponyplace.com/the-cricket.html

The customizing they can do is amazing and they sound like such nice carts to drive. Anyone have one?


----------



## jeanniecogan (Sep 17, 2017)

WOW, ME TOO. Thanks for sharing


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 17, 2017)

I am also in love with their Skijoring setup. It's pretty affordable and you can get it in such great colors. I may have to keep a couple minis up here in the winter after all....

The money I've been saving was going to go to a hyperbike but I think that I may just save a little longer and get a Cricket. I really like what I'm reading about it. Then I can sell my Kingston EE cart (it's been a good beginner cart but time to upgrade) and work my way towards a hyperbike again.

In the meantime, I'm heading to the Troyer Fall Auction in Colorado on October 6-7... some of my saved money may not make it home. We're going with friends who go every year. This will be my first year going. Anyone else heading to the sale?


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 17, 2017)

I got my otter cart shafts from PPP. If anyone wants info PM me.


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 28, 2017)

MajorClem do you know off hand what the shaft measurements are on the cart that you bought from Frontier?

They have a cart I am interested in but the shafts are listed as 54 inches on their mini cart. That seems long to me for a true mini. If your cart has straight shafts and is 54, how do your guys fit?

Thanks!

It is so weird, around here people are asking more for well used carts than the same exact cart goes for new. Why???

And a real ! for good measure.


----------



## MajorClementine (Sep 28, 2017)

I'll measure when I go down tomorrow. They fit Candace well except for being a little narrow...she is kinda chubby. She's about 35" high and I really like the length of the shafts. I have no Internet or I'd post pics for you.

Ill measure and post pics ASAP


----------



## Cayuse (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks 

Candace will loose the weight, when I first started driving Peanut he barely fit between the shafts as he was chubby and all belly. It took awhile but all the lumps and bumps redistributed themselves with exercise and then he lost his "pot" (belly,lol).


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 18, 2018)

I bet you can speed right along in that! Where do your feet go? Along the shafts?


----------



## Chamomile (Feb 18, 2018)

This is a fun post! Maybe we can get it going again...

I have a Kingston Saddlery Easy Entry cart with the curved shafts and the motorcycle wheels. It is a very heavy duty cart and I've liked it so far! I did upgrade the suspension with an axle suspension kit from Patty's Pony Place and that has been a game changer for both myself and my mare! The cart literally floats over all types of terrain. My mare really appreciates this as do I!







I also have a sled. We haven't had much snow this winter, though it does look like it with these photos! But it's been a very icy winter so the sled hasn't been used much. I had a friend weld the shaft attachment for me and I use the shafts from my easy entry cart. We both really enjoy the sled! My mare loves how it just floats over the rough ground of our pastures... this was before we got the suspension kit for my cart and she was getting cranky being bashed around by the shafts when we drove in our pasture.











My next vehicle will be a Hyperbike from Mr. Graham! I'm really hoping I can order it this year


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 19, 2018)

Is that a Myler bit?

How can you not be wearing gloves!

Thanks for posting the great photos.


----------



## Cayuse (Feb 19, 2018)

I have a sled similar to yours. I used it lightly last year and a little bit this year, but I gave up on it as I could not get anything shaft-wise adjusted properly no matter what we did, It was a lot of fun though. Just today my husband removed the shafts and I took the mini out in the otter sled without it and he was so much happier.

I have a Kingston cart with heavy wheels too. I love it. It has been a great cart for us. We may get another so hubby can drive with me.


----------



## Carriage (Feb 21, 2018)

Cayuse said:


> I bet you can speed right along in that! Where do your feet go? Along the shafts?


Yes, the curved stirrups are adjustable so that it fits all manner of folk. This HyperBike earned the name HoneyBee. Speed is what it does best but it is a trail cart to the bone.


----------



## Honeygrey (May 22, 2018)

So many interesting carts!  Personally for me since I only trail ride and go in CDE’s my Hyperbike is the one I love.  It is totally untipable!  I have literally done a 360 at a canter and it was airborne for a moment but not a inkling of tipping. ( its what happens when a cow moose charges ) lol   I can go over rough hay fields, through bush   , up and down ditches and my back and knees are still usable afterwards.


----------



## Honeygrey (May 22, 2018)

Forgot to enclose a pic ,  so here it is ?


----------



## Cayuse (May 22, 2018)

That hyperbike looked like so much fun.  I don't think I could get onto (into?) one easily, or I would love to try one out.  Cute horse, he (she?) looks happy!


----------



## Peggy Porter (May 23, 2018)

Hyper bikes are great fun! Your horse must stand well for getting on and off. I usually have to lift my leg over the shaft with my hand, and sometimes use his rump for stability, because I have bad hips. Once I am on, it is a great, comfy ride. If you ever get a chance, give it a try! Hyper bikers love to share!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (May 23, 2018)

My sulky is a little like the hyperbike.  I have to climb into.  Once situated, I feel much safer and more stable than in the cart.  I started out with the sulky and got my cart a year or so later.  It was downright scary sitting in that cart after the coziness of the sulky!   I would like to own a hyperbike.


----------



## Hessel (Mar 11, 2019)

Thank you soo much! ill have my harness maker tinker up a modified yankee breaching system for my marathon harness, now we are changing things up 

And here are two of my carts; A Glinkowski mini marathon mix 125 weighing in at just below 100 kg in this set up for single pony. I have a team pole for it too and the change between them is so easy. Torsion suspension and hydraulic brakes in the back. Great balance with groom. Even driven crazily agressive I have only once seen someone managing to lift a wheel of the ground. 
They have just launched the next gen with longer 'body' and axel-break (? Dont know the english term but I need it!!! )



And my darling and current labour of love, a 1:2 down scaled 1900 pony-carriage that doesnt quite work for us yet , but I'm still thinking.


----------



## baybeka (Mar 11, 2019)

This is what we have, I got it all rusted and friends and neighbors helped me with welding, painting new tires and it works! We have a bunch of fun when we have our kids on the parades.
Marco


----------



## Peggy Porter (Mar 13, 2019)

Baybeka looks great! I especially like where/how you have your banner. Good Idea!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 13, 2019)

Interesting the way your banner is attached. I might like to have my flag mount done that way instead of on the back of the frame.


----------



## baybeka (Mar 14, 2019)

Thanks, my neighbors and I, we are good at rednecking stuff... LOL


----------



## threeten (Mar 14, 2019)

Is the axle suspension kit easy to put on a cart? I think it would be a good addition to almost any cart.


Chamomile said:


> This is a fun post! Maybe we can get it going again...
> 
> I have a Kingston Saddlery Easy Entry cart with the curved shafts and the motorcycle wheels. It is a very heavy duty cart and I've liked it so far! I did upgrade the suspension with an axle suspension kit from Patty's Pony Place and that has been a game changer for both myself and my mare! The cart literally floats over all types of terrain. My mare really appreciates this as do I!
> 
> ...


----------



## MindySchroder (Apr 3, 2019)

threeten said:


> Is the axle suspension kit easy to put on a cart? I think it would be a good addition to almost any cart.



I don't think the suspension kit is hard to put on but to be honest my Hubby did it for me as I wasn't home when it arrived and he wanted to set it up for me! But Patty has good instructions and there are a few videos they made that show how to do it. It is definitely a game changer for most easy entry carts!


----------



## diamond c (Apr 10, 2019)

This was taken 4 or5 years ago. The donkey on the off side has since passed away. Im training a new one now and 
Im gona rebuild the wagon. When I get new pics Ill post them but itll be a while


----------



## ScottyP (Apr 11, 2019)

A lot of good vehicles. The sleds look really cool.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 11, 2019)

That is a nice looking wagon, my husband would love to have something like that.


diamond c said:


> View attachment 39970
> 
> 
> This was taken 4 or5 years ago. The donkey on the off side has since passed away. Im training a new one now and
> Im gona rebuild the wagon. When I get new pics Ill post them but itll be a while


----------



## diamond c (Apr 12, 2019)

My father in law did the running gear for me 'cause I don't weld but I built the box. If I can do it your husband can.


----------



## xrdh (Apr 21, 2019)

I had three carts, one of them being a highly modified Kingston EE cart (loved it!), but sold two and am down to just my Red Racer. It's similar to the Hyper Bike, but my husband made it from scratch, with several modifications that I requested from the HB design. I bought a used HB, but wasn't happy with a few things, so I sold it pretty quickly. I'm about to start pairs driving and am looking at buying a new Traverse by Frontier. I was hoping that someone here already had one and was driving a team with it. It only has a 37" wide wheel track (the HB is 48" wide) and that concerns me a bit. My husband widened the axels on my Kingston EE cart to 48", so I'm thinking he can do the same with the Traverse but I can't get a good photo of the brakes on the back wheels to see what can be done. I LOVE my Red Racer, but I need to hitch two of my spooky minis to my Steady Eddie to put some more trail miles on them before I hitch them back to the singles cart for alone driving through the woods.


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 21, 2019)

Hessel said:


> And my darling and current labour of love, a 1:2 down scaled 1900 pony-carriage that doesnt quite work for us yet , but I'm still thinking.
> 
> View attachment 39750



That is such a great carriage!!! I hope you get it figured out soon. I'd love to see pics of it hitched.


----------



## Cajonat (May 1, 2019)

We got our dream carriage last year...Kutzmann Microfox. The boys love it. And I love it because it has airbag suspension. Nice on the back


----------



## diamond c (May 25, 2019)

I'm planning on starting on my new wagon this weekend. I'll be the style of a pioneer pony wagon. With my carpentry skills and work it could take any were from 2 days to 2 months, ( hopefully less than 2 weeks ). I'll try to get pics on here when I get done.


----------



## diamond c (Oct 7, 2019)

I was just looking back at this post and thought i would update it. im about 1/2 done with the new wagon, but now that the weather is cooler and dryer, and other projects are done I hope to be finished in the next week or so. I'll try to post pics as soon as I get it done.


----------



## MajorClementine (Oct 8, 2019)

diamond c said:


> I was just looking back at this post and thought i would update it. im about 1/2 done with the new wagon, but now that the weather is cooler and dryer, and other projects are done I hope to be finished in the next week or so. I'll try to post pics as soon as I get it done.



Can't wait to see pictures! From your description in the earlier post it sounds like it'll be a really neat wagon.


----------



## diamond c (Oct 9, 2019)

I'm not very good at this kind of stuff but at least I try hard and own my mistakes. And so far think I'll only have about $300 in it when I get done.


----------



## diamond c (Nov 5, 2019)

Well I still haven't got this thing done yet. It only needs another coat of paint and some work on the brake rod. But I've run into some problems with my leg so work on it has slowed down to a crawl. I'm still optimistic that it'll be done very soon. We'll see.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Dec 6, 2019)

Mine is a homemade cart


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 9, 2019)

Love it! Looks light and well balanced. And sledding behind it looks like a blast! We have some good dirt roads around here that get snow packed as well. Perfect sledding!


----------



## Patty's Pony Place (Dec 10, 2019)

Squeaky McMurdo said:


> Mine is a homemade cart View attachment 40731


Your cart is very cute!!! Whoever built it, did a nice job!


----------



## Patty's Pony Place (Dec 10, 2019)

This is our latest model of cart - the Firefly. First photo shows cart with wheels - they can be made in some very fun colors!!
The Firefly has "sprung" shafts - simply meaning there is a section of spring steel in each shaft - they work amazingly well "as" suspension, and that
really smooths out the ride, and makes thing so much better for the horse!! 
The other two photos are a Firefly/Cricket cart combination. Features the sprung shafts of the Firefly, and basic design, but it has axle suspension added,
a dash, and a Cricket style seat. Second photo shows it with the cool sleigh runners - which also are pretty dreamy!!


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Dec 10, 2019)

Thank you! I made it for my Rottweiler lab mix 12 years ago. Kind of inspired by the James Walsh Regal Mini Sulky. It’s been modified for goats and then my pony since then but because it was originally build for a dog, I made sure that no weight would rest on the saddle. It’s made from a kayak cart and I replaced the wheels with 20” garden cart wheels. Those are the heaviest thing on it. The chair is a folding chair. Lol. I used metal hose clamps to fasten it together and the shafts are held by tension. The single tree is underneath. 

I have plans to upgrade this or build a new one to be more like the hyperbike. That seat is a little hard on my tush and it would be nice to make it adjust forward and back for maximum balance when I get another pony. Tehehe.


----------

